# post your tank temp with this pump ...( if u got one )



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

one of the best pump so silince but its does run hot ...well they already say it will raise the temp up to 4-6 deg...let me know how your temp now thanks


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

you'd prob get a reply from people if they knew exactly which pump that was...


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

oh my bad i thought ya will know with that pic .....  its a poseidon ps4 pump


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

That pump has been under a couple of different brands over the past several years. Custom Sea Life and Dolphin I believe.

They added about 3-4 degrees to my 265g at the time so they had to go.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> That pump has been under a couple of different brands over the past several years. Custom Sea Life and Dolphin I believe.
> 
> They added about 3-4 degrees to my 265g at the time so they had to go.


i think blueline got them now ....


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

3-4 degrees i can deal with that since im live in il cold here and my tank is in the basement ..i just turn the heat off in summer time   the reason i asked cause some dude told me that his temp raise up to 86 with that pump .....


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

It's certainly possible...every tank setup is different


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The size of the tank gallon wise would make the differance in how many degrees hotter it would run.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Everything is a determining factor. If the pump is in the stand, it can add even more heat if there is poor ventilation. But most definitely you cannot take my 3-4 degrees as what to expect. Tank turnover has much to do with it as well. On a smaller tank with the water passing through it more often is going to increase temps even further.

They are undoubtedly among the quietest around but if you use it, keep a close eye on it.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thank fishyfishyfishy


----------

